# Terrapins



## Bedlam (4 February 2013)

Read the tortoise thread with interest - just wondered if anyone has terrapins...? I've always fancied a terrapin, but don't know anything about them and can't find much online so would worry about having them in the irght environment and eating the right food.

Just idle musings on a Monday evening.......


----------



## threeponies (5 February 2013)

Have a look at the Exotic Pets website - www.exotic-pets.co.uk  They sell terrapins and turtles amongst other things and have loads of info on keeping them


----------

